

Despite Harvard outreach, underprivileged students face socioeconomic gulf - robg
http://www.boston.com/news/education/higher/articles/2009/05/12/the_harvard_disadvantage/?page=full

======
tjic
Oh boo hoo.

You get a full ride to Harvard.

20% of _everyone_ at Harvard comes from a family making less than $60k/year.

...and yet, because _some_ of the other students get driven to campus in fancy
cars, you feel left out.

I arrived at my Ivy League college in a station wagon and signed up for a four
year commitment to the Air Force in order to help me pay for college...and,
yeah, I knew kids who had gone to Phillips Exeter and "summered" places
("summered" ... never knew that was a word before college ... I "summered" at
the mall, working retail for $5/hr...).

And you know what?

It wasn't a big deal.

I felt a bit excluded from some groups...just like in high school, and just
like after high school.

So many people love to bitch and moan and whine.

You're born into an amazing country, at an amazing point in history, and
someone gives you a full scholarship to one of the most amazing universities
the world has ever known...and you whine that you feel a bit left out?

Cry me a !@#%@#-ing river.

~~~
space_cowboy
Haven't you heard the news? Since John Rawls got popular, you're allowed to
bitch at the injustice of the universe if anyone was born with a slight
advantage over you.

------
tokenadult
See

<http://works.bepress.com/c_kirabo_jackson/12/>

which leads to

[http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?ar...](http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1080&context=workingpapers)

for a detailed analysis of how the Harvard Financial Aid Initiative influenced
admissions, written back when there couldn't be any analysis of what happened
to the students after they arrived at Harvard. The submitted article from the
Boston Globe is an interesting follow-up.

------
known
Real solution to bridge socio-economic inequalities is inter-faith marriages.
Govt must give incentives to inter-faith couples.

~~~
pchristensen
Could you explain why inter-faith (as opposed to inter-class) marriages make
such a difference?

~~~
known
inter-faith marriages are inclusive.

